# look 986



## look585carbon (Apr 18, 2006)

look 986
does anyone know where and when this will be available? price? in usa - thanks - Keyth


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

It is already available here in europe the RRP is 2300 euro which is the same as an 08 585.


----------



## look585carbon (Apr 18, 2006)

is there a mailorder that ships to the USA? Thx


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

look585carbon said:


> look 986
> does anyone know where and when this will be available? price? in usa - thanks - Keyth


We currently have the complete 986 XO bike available in small only - retail price is $5499. The other models and sizes, as well as the framesets, should be available mid-Dec. I'm 5'10" and have been riding the small 986 since June. It's a little on the small side (I'm running a 130mm stem), but I prefer my MTB to be a bit small. I'd say it would fit people up to 5'8 or 5'9 no problem. Any Look frame dealer should be able to special order one for you; let me know if you'd like help finding one in your area.

Best,
*[email protected]*


----------

